# Travis Cordell Kalanick Sells 20,264,846 Shares of Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) Stock



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://mayfieldrecorder.com/2019/1...-of-uber-technologies-inc-nyseuber-stock.html
Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) Director Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 20,264,846 shares of the firm's stock in a transaction dated Friday, November 8th. The stock was sold at an average price of $27.01, for a total value of $547,353,490.46.

Uber Technologies stock traded down $0.37 during midday trading on Friday, reaching $27.01. The stock had a trading volume of 42,647,543 shares, compared to its average volume of 13,990,077. The company's fifty day moving average is $30.99. Uber Technologies Inc has a 1-year low of $25.58 and a 1-year high of $47.08. The company has a debt-to-equity ratio of 0.36, a quick ratio of 2.57 and a current ratio of 2.57.

Uber Technologies (NYSE:UBER) last announced its earnings results on Monday, November 4th. The ride-sharing company reported ($0.68) earnings per share (EPS) for the quarter, beating the Zacks' consensus estimate of ($0.83) by $0.15. The firm had revenue of $3.81 billion during the quarter, compared to analyst estimates of $3.68 billion. Uber Technologies's revenue was up 29.5% on a year-over-year basis. As a group, equities research analysts predict that Uber Technologies Inc will post -7.18 EPS for the current year.

UBER has been the topic of a number of recent analyst reports. Needham & Company LLC restated a "buy" rating and set a $50.00 target price on shares of Uber Technologies in a report on Tuesday, October 22nd. Loop Capital reduced their target price on Uber Technologies from $54.00 to $48.00 and set a "buy" rating on the stock in a report on Thursday, September 12th. MKM Partners raised their target price on Uber Technologies to $34.00 in a report on Tuesday, November 5th. Wedbush reduced their target price on Uber Technologies from $58.00 to $45.00 and set an "outperform" rating on the stock in a report on Tuesday, November 5th. Finally, Evercore ISI set a $60.00 price target on Uber Technologies and gave the stock a "buy" rating in a research report on Wednesday, September 18th. Twelve analysts have rated the stock with a hold rating and twenty-seven have given a buy rating to the stock. Uber Technologies has an average rating of "Buy" and an average target price of $50.75.

A number of institutional investors have recently made changes to their positions in the stock. Golden State Wealth Management LLC raised its position in Uber Technologies by 7.0% in the 3rd quarter. Golden State Wealth Management LLC now owns 4,979 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $152,000 after buying an additional 325 shares during the last quarter. Signaturefd LLC grew its stake in Uber Technologies by 68.9% in the third quarter. Signaturefd LLC now owns 1,118 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $34,000 after purchasing an additional 456 shares in the last quarter. Lake Street Financial LLC grew its stake in Uber Technologies by 7.1% in the third quarter. Lake Street Financial LLC now owns 7,925 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $241,000 after purchasing an additional 525 shares in the last quarter. IMA Wealth Inc. grew its stake in Uber Technologies by 1.7% in the third quarter. IMA Wealth Inc. now owns 32,831 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $1,000,000 after purchasing an additional 537 shares in the last quarter. Finally, Legacy Advisors LLC bought a new position in Uber Technologies in the second quarter valued at approximately $26,000. 45.32% of the stock is currently owned by institutional investors and hedge funds.

*About Uber Technologies*

Uber Technologies, Inc develops and supports proprietary technology applications that enable independent providers of ridesharing, and meal preparation and delivery services to transact with end-users worldwide. The company operates in two segments, Core Platform and Other Bets. Its driver partners provide ridesharing services through a range of vehicles, such as cars, auto rickshaws, motorbikes, minibuses, or taxis, as well as based on the number of riders under the UberBLACK, UberX, UberPOOL, Express POOL, and Uber Bus names; and restaurant and delivery partners provide meal preparation and delivery services under the Uber Eats name.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

This will tank Oober first thing Monday morning.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This will tank Oober first thing Monday morning.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

It’s hard to believe that any of us will still be driving for Uber in a year with deactivation being the flavor of the month and insiders(who are supposed to know something) selling all their shares.

#doomed


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

But hey...we'll still have this forum as a souvenir of the idiocy and stupid slogans that is/was Ewber!! ? 

No need to tip...

Nobody would know it was us...

Lower fares equals more money!


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> But hey...we'll still have this forum as a souvenir of the idiocy and stupid slogans that is/was Ewber!! ?
> 
> No need to tip...
> 
> ...


The forum survives.... Travis and Dara return to troll the former drivers. The former drivers show them the middle finger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> But hey...we'll still have this forum as a souvenir of the idiocy and stupid slogans that is/was Ewber!! ?
> 
> No need to tip...
> 
> ...


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Does anyone like to guess who gave Travis $400 million for his idiotic hybrid augmented reality kitchens?
https://www.pymnts.com/news/investm...-kalanick-startup-lands-400m-from-saudi-fund/
It was the "Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund".


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I guess Travis' frame of mind is, "if they're giving...I'm taking"! ?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> I guess Travis' frame of mind is, "if they're giving...I'm taking"! ?


He messes up and loses their money again, they call him to the Saudi consulate in Istanbul to have a friendly discussion about their investment.

Travis contacts Elon Musk, telling him he wants to go to Mars and initiate a human Tesla colony. Problem solved. CloudKitchens on Mars anybody?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> https://mayfieldrecorder.com/2019/1...-of-uber-technologies-inc-nyseuber-stock.html
> Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) Director Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 20,264,846 shares of the firm's stock in a transaction dated Friday, November 8th. The stock was sold at an average price of $27.01, for a total value of $547,353,490.46.
> 
> Uber Technologies stock traded down $0.37 during midday trading on Friday, reaching $27.01. The stock had a trading volume of 42,647,543 shares, compared to its average volume of 13,990,077. The company's fifty day moving average is $30.99. Uber Technologies Inc has a 1-year low of $25.58 and a 1-year high of $47.08. The company has a debt-to-equity ratio of 0.36, a quick ratio of 2.57 and a current ratio of 2.57.
> ...


how many shares does he have ?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> how many shares does he have ?


This is a good question.
According to Phil Haslett, Founder at EquityZen (Private Stock Marketplace). Investor in 40+ tech companies
"Since 12/31/12, shares have had a 10/1 split and a 4/1 split. Travis' new share count is therefore 3,671,195 *40 = 146,847,800.
Based on 1.4B shares outstanding, we estimate that Travis owns 10.4% of Uber's equity, or $7.1B worth." - https://www.quora.com/Uber-company-How-much-equity-of-Uber-does-Travis-Kalanick-still-own

On Jan 4th, 2018 CNBC reported
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/04/ube...elling-1-point-4-billion-worth-of-shares.htmlSo that was 29% of his stake.
149.847.800 - 29%(42.875.862) = 104.971.938

He sold 20.264.846 shares and has 84.707.092 shares left (if the reports are correct and if I didn't miss anything).

At $27 per share, his shares (as calculated above) are worth $2.287.091.484.


----------



## UberFooledYou1 (Dec 14, 2018)

While you all still drive for peanuts, crying about it every day, but for some crazy reason still drive for this evil company.

Travis Kalanick sells more than $500m of Uber stock
amp-ft-com.cdn.ampproject.org amp-ft-com.cdn.ampproject.org


Travis Kalanick, Uber’s ousted co-founder, sold more than $500m worth of stock in the days immediately after restrictions were lifted on early investors selling their shares.

The so-called “lock up” that prevents insiders from selling shares for six months after Uber’s initial public offering expired on Wednesday.

Mr Kalanick, who was forced out of Uber in 2017 after a sequence of scandals, last year sold around $1.4bn worth of stock to a consortium of investors led by SoftBank. He also sold a smaller amount as part of Uber’s IPO in May.
Investors in the ride-hailing pioneer have had a rough ride since Uber’s IPO. Its shares have shed more than a third of their value since the blockbuster listing. Monday’s news of Mr Kalanick’s stock sale came alongside another 2 per cent decline, as Uber stock opened at $26.47, down from its $45 IPO price.

Mr Kalanick cashed out more than $540m worth of Uber shares in a series of trades last week, starting on Wednesday, according to a regulatory filing published on Monday. In total, he sold about a fifth of his remaining stake last week.

The trades formed part of a Rule 10b5-1 plan, which typically allow insiders to sell a number of shares within a pre-determined timeframe and price range, so as to avoid allegations that directors and other company officials have used material non-public information for personal gain.

Mr Kalanick still serves on Uber’s board alongside his co-founder Garrett Camp. Since leaving Uber, he has been investing heavily in his new business, CloudKitchens.

The Los Angeles-based company, whose parent is City Storage Systems, rents out kitchen space all over the world to restaurants and start-ups, primarily for delivery through food-ordering apps such as Uber Eats, DoorDash and Deliveroo.

Last week, the Wall Street Journal reported that Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund had invested $400m in the CloudKitchens business earlier this year.

With a remaining stake of 4.5 per cent, Mr Kalanick is still one of Uber’s largest individual shareholders. His more than 75m shares are currently worth more than $2bn.

Uber declined to comment on the sale. Mr Kalanick declined to comment.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> He sold 20.264.846 shares and has 84.707.092 shares left (if the reports are correct and if I didn't miss anything).


I need to adjust this because I've found better info.

"On completing this exchange, the Director account balance was 77.75 million shares."
https://antonypress.com/2019/11/12/insiders-have-been-selling-uber-technologies-inc-uber-shares/
At $26.70 a share as the Uber stock stands on Nov.12 2019, Kalanicks shares are worth $2.075.925.000.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Got no problem with him selling his shares, valuation main concern. Who knows how much Uber should be worth ?
Prior to Uber, Travis sold his company to Akamai for 19 million. On the way uberman committed tax fraud , but was never prosecuted by the irs ?He did struggle for few years before the buyout


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

mbd said:


> Got no problem with him selling his shares, valuation main concern. Who knows how much Uber should be worth ?
> Prior to Uber, Travis sold his company to Akamai for 19 million. On the way uberman committed tax fraud , but was never prosecuted by the irs ?He did struggle for few years before the buyout


He sold more this week
"Uber co-founder and board member Travis Kalanick sold about $164 million more in shares over a three-day period this week. "

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005502/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml - this form shows the amount sold, at what value and the date the shares were sold.

Now he has a little over 70 million shares left.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

His middle name is Cordell?

That tickles me in a lot of ways.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

michael7227 said:


> His middle name is Cordell?
> 
> That tickles me in a lot of ways.


Cordell is trustworthy....








.... Nooooot.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The clown is going to keep selling. I think he might even be doing it because he's bored. Literally nothing else to do but siphon I'll gotten funds from the market. I mean, that does sound kind of fun, doesn't it? Too bad all that money will be worthless soon, since people like him have ruined the economy and the world.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Golden State Wealth Management LLC raised its position in Uber Technologies by 7.0% in the 3rd quarter. Golden State Wealth Management LLC now owns 4,979 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $152,000 after buying an additional 325 shares during the last quarter. Signaturefd LLC grew its stake in Uber Technologies by 68.9% in the third quarter. Signaturefd LLC now owns 1,118 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $34,000 after purchasing an additional 456 shares in the last quarter. Lake Street Financial LLC grew its stake in Uber Technologies by 7.1% in the third quarter. Lake Street Financial LLC now owns 7,925 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $241,000 after purchasing an additional 525 shares in the last quarter. IMA Wealth Inc. grew its stake in Uber Technologies by 1.7% in the third quarter. IMA Wealth Inc. now owns 32,831 shares of the ride-sharing company's stock valued at $1,000,000 after purchasing an additional 537 shares in the last quarter. Finally, Legacy Advisors LLC bought a new position in Uber Technologies in the second quarter valued at approximately $26,000. 45.32% of the stock is currently owned by institutional investors and hedge funds.


Private equity is as private equity does.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

At $100,000 per year, it would take 10 years to make $1 million but it would take 10,000 years to make $1 billion. 
Seems like Kalanick's billions represent an excessive concentration of wealth at the expense of drivers making less than minimum wage. 
Digital Age robber barons.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wise man
He knows perfectly that the main asset uber has is a bunch of stupid creepy desperate losers driving for charity and donations in the leased car


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> Wise man
> He knows perfectly that the main asset uber has is a bunch of stupid creepy desperate losers driving for charity and donations in the leased car


Nah...sounds more like a blood-sucker...a parasite... to me.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Nah...sounds more like a blood-sucker...a parasite... to me.


He knows how to use, abuse and take the more advantage posible from all this good Samaritans driving for peanuts
He is a genius


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Pedro Paramo66 said:


> He knows how to use, abuse and take the more advantage posible from all this good Samaritans driving for peanuts
> He is a genius


Well, OK. Maybe I was a bit harsh. He's a total LEECH then.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Well, OK. Maybe I was a bit harsh. He's a total LEECH then.


He keeps selling the stock

"On Monday, *November 18th*, Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 2,121,290 shares of Uber Technologies stock. The shares were sold at an average price of $26.77, for a total value of $56,786,933.30.
On Friday, *November 15th*, Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 3,670,440 shares of Uber Technologies stock. The shares were sold at an average price of $26.61, for a total value of $97,670,408.40." - https://technewsobserver.com/news/2...-technologies-inc-nyseuber-stock-updated.html

Now he owns 65,232,357 shares - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005559/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> He keeps selling the stock
> 
> "On Monday, *November 18th*, Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 2,121,290 shares of Uber Technologies stock. The shares were sold at an average price of $26.77, for a total value of $56,786,933.30.
> On Friday, *November 15th*, Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 3,670,440 shares of Uber Technologies stock. The shares were sold at an average price of $26.61, for a total value of $97,670,408.40." - https://technewsobserver.com/news/2...-technologies-inc-nyseuber-stock-updated.html
> ...


I think the real story here is he dumped millions of shares and the stock hasn't crashed like a few posters predicted.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I think the real story here is he dumped millions of shares and the stock hasn't crashed like a few posters predicted.


On may 10th Uber went public at a $45 per share value.

Seven months later it floats around $27 per share value, 40% lower.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> On may 10th Uber went public at a $45 per share value.
> 
> Seven months later it floats around $27 per share value, 40% lower.


They priced the IPO too high and it's still too high today in my opinion.



WNYuber said:


> It's hard to believe that any of us will still be driving for Uber in a year with deactivation being the flavor of the month and insiders(who are supposed to know something) selling all their shares.
> 
> #doomed


Most of us will still be driving. Uber's not going away in a year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> At $100,000 per year, it would take 10 years to make $1 million but it would take 10,000 years to make $1 billion.
> Seems like Kalanick's billions represent an excessive concentration of wealth at the expense of drivers making less than minimum wage.
> Digital Age robber barons.


Travis
Would like to take this opportunity
To thank
DARA
for boosting Uber stock prices a few days ago . . .


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Kalanick keeps selling

https://markets.businessinsider.com...d-1-5-billion-of-its-stock-2019-11-1028711058
Now he has 44.767.264 shares left. - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005636/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

$1.5B vs $6.7M. I'm surprised Dara was able to prop it up as much as he did.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> $1.5B vs $6.7M. I'm surprised Dara was able to prop it up as much as he did.


It's obviously not just Dara.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> $1.5B vs $6.7M. I'm surprised Dara was able to prop it up as much as he did.


It is a calculated risk because if the stock keeps sinking, if he sells at $15 a share (let's say), he only loses $3.35 million.

I understand how he is so desperate to see the stock going up (which surprisingly it happened for the last 3 days), that he needs to play every single trick in his book.

As long as Kalanick is selling tens of millions of his shares, if other Uber insiders are not buying at the same rate, the stock will continue to depreciate.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm amazed how much Uber and Lyft have gone up this week. My Puts did not fare well.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I'm amazed how much Uber and Lyft have gone up this week. My Puts did not fare well.


Wait until december


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> I'm amazed how much Uber and Lyft have gone up this week. My Puts did not fare well.


They are not doing well.

"*Leaving London?*
*Uber* (NYSE:*UBER*) is on the verge of being shut down in London. Back in 2017, the company had its license to operate suspended. Now, its extension is about to expire. The Transport for London organization concluded that Uber wasn't doing proper background checks on drivers and didn't report serious criminal offenses.

They also weren't happy with the fact that Uber's Greyball software essentially blocked the government from catching drivers that were breaking the law. Now, they only have a few days to be granted a new license before roughly 45,000 drivers lose their ability to give rides on the platform." - https://investorplace.com/2019/11/stock-market-today-teslas-truck-uber-out-of-london/


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And yet Uber's stock was still upgraded to Buy from Hold at the end of that report.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> It is a calculated risk because if the stock keeps sinking, if he sells at $15 a share (let's say), he only loses $3.35 million.
> 
> I understand how he is so desperate to see the stock going up (which surprisingly it happened for the last 3 days), that he needs to play every single trick in his book.
> 
> As long as Kalanick is selling tens of millions of his shares, if other Uber insiders are not buying at the same rate, the stock will continue to depreciate.


Uber insiders don't have deep enough pockets to buy all the stock TK's selling.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-time-to-buy-ubers-stock-analysts-say-2019-11-22


VanGuy said:


> And yet Uber's stock was still upgraded to Buy from Hold at the end of that report.


https://www.marketwatch.com/story/its-time-to-buy-ubers-stock-analysts-say-2019-11-22


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber insiders don't have deep enough pockets to buy all the stock TK's selling.


I have to admit how what Khoshrowshahi and a few other board members are doing is cleverly confusing.

At the same time, especially after Dara's Khashoggi murder stupid statement, possible Uber London exit, french Instagram Uber users possible boycott, $650 million New Jersey employment tax bill problem and incoming AB5 California trouble, there is NOTHING to make potential or existing investors be positively optimistic.

Those Uber board members and Dara have much deeper pockets though, and 27 hours before the story (under the link you provide) about some analysts saying it's time to buy Uber stock was published, this completely different analysis was released -
https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/11/21/investors-bail-on-uber-right-behind-the-founders.aspx


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I have to admit how what Khoshrowshahi and a few other board members are doing is cleverly confusing.
> 
> At the same time, especially after Dara's Khashoggi murder stupid statement, possible Uber London exit, french Instagram Uber users possible boycott, $650 million New Jersey employment tax bill problem and incoming AB5 California trouble, there is NOTHING to make potential or existing investors be positively optimistic.
> 
> ...


From your link.

*"Many are going to wait for the smoke to clear, and once that happens it'll be all clear to buy Uber," Daniel Ives, an analyst of Los Angeles-based Wedbush Securities, told the Wall Street Journal, "I think you are going to look back at this as a trough in the stock."*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> From your link.
> 
> *"Many are going to wait for the smoke to clear, and once that happens it'll be all clear to buy Uber," Daniel Ives, an analyst of Los Angeles-based Wedbush Securities, told the Wall Street Journal, "I think you are going to look back at this as a trough in the stock."*


Here is an early investor explaining why they are all selling their stock

https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/11/22/uber-selling-spree-technology-disruption-panel-squawk-box.html


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> At $100,000 per year, it would take 10 years to make $1 million but it would take 10,000 years to make $1 billion.
> Seems like Kalanick's billions represent an excessive concentration of wealth at the expense of drivers making less than minimum wage.
> Digital Age robber barons.


True story.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> And yet Uber's stock was still upgraded to Buy from Hold at the end of that report.


....Meanwhile, the founder of the company is dumping his shares in a hurry and running for the hills. Who do you think knows more about what's going on at Uber? The analysts or the founder?


----------



## Somalipirate (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

&#8230;And the dumping continues&#8230;

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005748/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml
He originally owned 75 mil common shares. Now, he down to less than half. Who wants to wager that he's going to dump the whole lock, stock, and barrel?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And yet the price hasn't really come down. 

My Lyft puts are kaput. They expire on Friday and Lyft really has to tank hard for them to get back into the money. My Uber puts have until late Dec so I'm hoping they'll come back down.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

VanGuy said:


> And yet the price hasn't really come down


It's because of the stupid analysts recommendation to buy despite neither company having a clear path to profitability. Allot of investors really can't think for themselves


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> https://mayfieldrecorder.com/2019/1...-of-uber-technologies-inc-nyseuber-stock.html
> Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) Director Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 20,264,846 shares of the firm's stock in a transaction dated Friday, November 8th. The stock was sold at an average price of $27.01, for a total value of $547,353,490.46.
> 
> Uber Technologies stock traded down $0.37 during midday trading on Friday, reaching $27.01. The stock had a trading volume of 42,647,543 shares, compared to its average volume of 13,990,077. The company's fifty day moving average is $30.99. Uber Technologies Inc has a 1-year low of $25.58 and a 1-year high of $47.08. The company has a debt-to-equity ratio of 0.36, a quick ratio of 2.57 and a current ratio of 2.57.
> ...


What a scam. Thats what this is.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> &#8230;And the dumping continues&#8230;
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005748/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml
> He originally owned 75 mil common shares. Now, he down to less than half. Who wants to wager that he's going to dump the whole lock, stock, and barrel?


He is down to owning 36,330,719 shares.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> He is down to owning 36,330,719 shares.


And he's probably not stopping there.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

He hasn’t sold anything since Tuesday; it could be that he simply wanted to reduce his holdings to half what they are, or he’s waiting for the prices to go up before he starts selling off again.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> He hasn't sold anything since Tuesday; it could be that he simply wanted to reduce his holdings to half what they are, or he's waiting for the prices to go up before he starts selling off again.


Down to owning 33,154,909 shares.

https://markets.businessinsider.com...r-93-million-of-uber-stock-2019-12-1028734257


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Down to owning 33,154,909 shares.


And the sell-off continues&#8230;

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005781/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Travis is down to 28 mil shares left folks! And the sell off continues. How far will Travis go to wash his hands of the company he founded?

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005924/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Travis is down to 28 mil shares left folks! And the sell off continues. How far will Travis go to wash his hands of the company he founded?
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005924/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


He is completely getting out of it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

offensiveness aside...you have to hand it to this guy..hes laughing all the way to the bank...uber is nothing but a fond memory and a big payday to this guy....


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> offensiveness aside...you have to hand it to this guy..hes laughing all the way to the bank...uber is nothing but a fond memory and a big payday to this guy....


It's his baby. He will always be known as That Uber Guy. I think he will keep some of his stock and try to figure out a way to return as a hero to save Uber if Dara can't show a profit in the next two years.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> But hey...we'll still have this forum as a souvenir of the idiocy and stupid slogans that is/was Ewber!! ?
> 
> No need to tip...
> 
> ...


don't forget the other famous lie...... The rate drops will only be temporary


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Does anyone like to guess who gave Travis $400 million for his idiotic hybrid augmented reality kitchens?
> https://www.pymnts.com/news/investm...-kalanick-startup-lands-400m-from-saudi-fund/
> It was the "Saudi Arabia's Public Investment Fund".


Those arabs haha!
when you got easy money through oil



goneubering said:


> It's his baby. He will always be known as That Uber Guy. I think he will keep some of his stock and try to figure out a way to return as a hero to save Uber if Dara can't show a profit in the next two years.


He will keep 1 stock, just like Steve Jobs!
only difference is--Apple was profitable from day 1.



Yam Digger said:


> Travis is down to 28 mil shares left folks! And the sell off continues. How far will Travis go to wash his hands of the company he founded?
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005924/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


he will sell remaining shares by year end.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Travis is down to 28 mil shares left folks! And the sell off continues. How far will Travis go to wash his hands of the company he founded?
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005924/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


Down to 26.830.919 - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005992/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Down to 26.830.919 - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005992/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


He will go all the way...if he could have he would have dumped it all the day it became unrestricted...on to the next project


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> He will go all the way...if he could have he would have dumped it all the day it became unrestricted...on to the next project


I agree and I've said the same thing - see comment #56 on this thread.

If Uber would have chances to recover and grow, Kalanick would normally keep the shares. But Uber is doomed. I don't think Kalanick needs the money but he doesn't want to lose further.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> I agree and I've said the same thing - see comment #56 on this thread.
> 
> If Uber would have chances to recover and grow, Kalanick would normally keep the shares. But Uber is doomed. I don't think Kalanick needs the money but he doesn't want to lose further.


Uber's not doomed. I think TK hangs on to some of his stock. We'll see.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber's not doomed. I think TK hangs on to some of his stock. We'll see.


Kalanick sees the stock losing value in the future and that could only happen if Uber would continue to spend more than it makes.

Kalanick selling stock doesn't show he needs the money, but that he wants to sell at this value because in the future it would be worse.

And I consider him an insider with a lot of confidential information and enough rideshare business capabilities understanding.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Kalanick sees the stock losing value in the future and that could only happen if Uber would continue to spend more than it makes.
> 
> Kalanick selling stock doesn't show he needs the money, but that he wants to sell at this value because in the future it would be worse.
> 
> And I consider him an insider with a lot of confidential information and enough rideshare business capabilities understanding.


He's just doing his asset reallocation which is smart. My two cents.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> At $100,000 per year, it would take 10 years to make $1 million but it would take 10,000 years to make $1 billion.
> Seems like Kalanick's billions represent an excessive concentration of wealth at the expense of drivers making less than minimum wage.
> Digital Age robber barons.


No s***, the man is a sociopath. He just collected another half a billion from Uber. I believe he has paid himself 5 billion dollars in 6 years, while Uber loses a Billion a year.



goneubering said:


> He's just doing his asset reallocation which is smart. My two cents.


He keeps score with money. 
It means something different to him than it does to us.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

As of the most recent filing, He's down to 26,830,919 shares. Looks like he's cashing at a rate of around $20 million per day.

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005992/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> As of the most recent filing, He's down to 26,830,919 shares. Looks like he's cashing at a rate of around $20 million per day.
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005992/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


He is getting while the getting is good.
The handwriting is on the wall.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> As of the most recent filing, He's down to 26,830,919 shares. Looks like he's cashing at a rate of around $20 million per day.
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019005992/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


See my comment #61 above.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Imagine realizing the Uber stock you just bought, was just sold by Kalanik....

Insert dope slap here.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Imagine realizing the Uber stock you just bought, was just sold by Kalanik....
> 
> Insert dope slap here.


Travis Cordell Kalanick, former Uber CEO has 21.011.389 shares left - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006085/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Travis Cordell Kalanick, former Uber CEO has 21.011.389 shares left - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006085/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


That means he sold 6 million more shares in 2 days.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> He is getting while the getting is good.
> The handwriting is on the wall.


Uber's market cap was $48.6 Billion on Friday which means Dara must be very happy to have successfully survived TK's big selloff and the horrible safety report.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Uber's market cap was $48.6 Billion on Friday which means Dara must be very happy to have successfully survived TK's big selloff and the horrible safety report.


IMO the release of the safety report, once not scheduled to be released at a certain date and unusual for the industry, was somehow strategic.

It gives the false impression of Uber being aware of and concerned for the safety aspect of the service while revealing a potentially scary side (Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde type of thing) regarding the drivers.

As a rider, not knowing who your driver is but acknowledging the report, makes you a little anxious and worried about your personal safety, thinking a driver could be a problem while the real problem is the company that allowed that individual (if he or she proves to be questionable) in the first place to transport people with his/her car from point A to point B.

So the report is shifting attention and responsibility from Uber's driver approval system, pointing towards the drivers in a very sneaky and insidious way.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> IMO the release of the safety report, once not scheduled to be released at a certain date and unusual for the industry, was somehow strategic.
> 
> It gives the false impression of Uber being aware of and concerned for the safety aspect of the service while revealing a potentially scary side (Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde type of thing) regarding the drivers.
> 
> ...


So I think what you're telling me is that in that report Uber is acknowledging the concern the general rider base has with the integrity, and forthright behavior with some of 'those' independent contractors though unfortunately it has no control over what they do, while simultaneously sweeping under the rug they were the ones that hired those select few morally reprehensibly behaving independent contractors in the first place.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> So I think what you're telling me is that in that report Uber is acknowledging the concern the general rider base has with the integrity, and forthright behavior with some of 'those' independent contractors though unfortunately it has no control over what they do, while simultaneously sweeping under the rug they were the ones that hired those select few morally reprehensibly behaving independent contractors in the first place.


Yes, and on top of that, according to former Uber corporate investigators






So what report and what app "safety" features are we talking about? For Uber, the only safety that really matters is Ubers' safety, not rider safety.

Uber clearly is in a psychological dispute and perception war with the drivers, because those drivers are asking for much better rates and realistically Uber doesn't want to create a safer product (as long as most of the good and reliable drivers don't drive on the platform anymore due to constant harsh rate cuts).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> ....Meanwhile, the founder of the company is dumping his shares in a hurry and running for the hills. Who do you think knows more about what's going on at Uber? The analysts or the founder?


Uber's market cap climbed back over $50 Billion so investors are saying they don't care about a lucky jerk like TK.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> That means he sold 6 million more shares in 2 days.


Travis Kalanick almost liquidated his entire stock - down to owning only 8.220.429 shares

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006179/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Uber's market cap climbed back over $50 Billion so investors are saying they don't care about a lucky jerk like TK.


They'll definitely care when Uber declares bankruptcy 


jocker12 said:


> Travis Kalanick almost liquidated his entire stock - down to owning only 8.220.429 shares
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006179/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


And the countdown continues &#8230;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Travis Kalanick almost liquidated his entire stock - down to owning only 8.220.429 shares
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006179/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


I hope one of his high priced hookers gives him aids or doses his coke with fentanyl to try and steal his 200+K watch & he ods, his dog already took his mama out, blood money has strings he knows hes a terrible human was crying on the ground begging board members lol he just trying to fill his empty body with money still don't realize it won't make him happy, needs to just buy an island and disappear on it but he still launching businesses trying to prove he's good at business when he's just a white collar criminal


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> needs to just buy an island and disappear


Preferably one with Toxic / nuclear / biological waste stored on it. 


troothequalstroll said:


> but he still launching businesses trying to prove he's good at business when he's just a white collar criminal


Yet, he has yet to start a business that is actually turning a sustainable profit.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> They'll definitely care when Uber declares bankruptcy
> 
> And the countdown continues &#8230;


Uber won't declare bankruptcy. We can all see Uber's stock price has gone UP since Travis started selling his shares. That's very significant.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> And the countdown continues &#8230;


"He now owns just 5.83 million shares worth $177 million." - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006256/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml



goneubering said:


> That's very significant.


https://www.zawya.com/uae/en/busine...r_with_no_path_to_profit-ZAWYA20191225053624/


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> "He now owns just 5.83 million shares worth $177 million." - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006256/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml
> 
> https://www.zawya.com/uae/en/busine...r_with_no_path_to_profit-ZAWYA20191225053624/


"But his successor has yet to work out how to make money. " You'd think they would have had a plan. I keep assuming when they say uber are trying to find a way to be profitable, what that actually means is they're trying to find a way to funnel as much money out of the system as possible with out having it fall over.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

He made his money and now he’s cashing in. We would all do the same thing in his position. Like him or not, he’s a smart man. He’s set for life.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wastaxinowuber said:


> He made his money


He made his money as much as John Herbert Dillinger made his money as well. Their "achievements" are 80 years apart though.

Scam and robbery.

Kalanick's mother died in 2017 in a boat accident. Wonder what he would do if given the chance to give away all his actual wealth for going back in time and be able to stop his mother from going on that boat.

His entire $4 billion fortune to save his mothers' life.

Perspective would make naive commentators understand how much fortunes represent even for those that actually have them.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Without him there would definitely not be an Uber people forum


hate him and be jealous but the man is insanely rich now


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wastaxinowuber said:


> Without him there would definitely not be an Uber people forum
> 
> hate him and be jealous but the man is insanely rich now


Hahahahaha....

Without electrical power you won't be looking at that screen you are looking at.



wastaxinowuber said:


> hate him and be jealous


He is not happy and doesn't feel accomplished as a person, despite his wealth, and he hates it. Money doesn't compensate for what actually is important in life.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Hahahahaha....
> 
> Without electrical power you won't be looking at that screen you are looking at.
> 
> ...


A billion dollars can cure just about anything that's wrong with life


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wastaxinowuber said:


> A billion dollars can cure just about anything that's wrong with life


Can you tell us about one person that made a billion dollars and agrees with your isolated and ignorant opinion?

Edit - You can learn from Kalanick himself, remembering his mother - "She once exclaimed to me that 'life is not just about logic and numbers and code!' She was constantly teaching me about that other side of life: about people, about love, about her cherished holidays," Kalanick wrote." - https://money.cnn.com/2017/06/01/technology/business/uber-ceo-mother/index.html?iid=EL


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Lol your opinion is one and the same


if the average person suddenly made a billion dollars ask them how they feel and if their life has changed and they are happier


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Travis' cofounder Camp Garret has been liquidating his shares too; though not at the rapid pace of Travis.

https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006195/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml


jocker12 said:


> He made his money as much as John Herbert Dillinger made his money as well


At least Dillinger didn't try to pass himself off as a respectable member of the community. 


jocker12 said:


> Wonder what he would do if given the chance to give away all his actual wealth for going back in time and be able to stop his mother from going on that boat.


Travis: "Hmmmmm; money or Mommy? You know what Mom? You had a good life and it's time for me to have a good life too. I'm keeping the money."


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

wastaxinowuber said:


> and they are happier


Tell us if one person that made a billion dollars ever said that wealth "cured about anything that was wrong with his or her life".

You are entertaining but not in the way you would think.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/c7dwd4/chappelle-s-show-dave-has--55-million---uncensored


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

another business, another failure

this time the least profitable company in history with over $16 billion lost and counting and no end in sight

good job, Travis, I'm sure you're laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Travis' cofounder Camp Garret has been liquidating his shares too; though not at the rapid pace of Travis.
> 
> https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006195/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml
> At least Dillinger didn't try to pass himself off as a respectable member of the community.
> ...


Travis Cordell Kalanick has no Uber shares left. - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006258/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml

Now he could focus on getting ready for some prison time.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Travis Cordell Kalanick has no Uber shares left. - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006258/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml
> 
> Now he could focus on getting ready for some prison time.


It's official: TRAVIS KALANICK HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Travis Cordell Kalanick has no Uber shares left. - https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1543151/000156218019006258/xslF345X03/primarydocument.xml
> 
> Now he could focus on getting ready for some prison time.


Think man!! How many billionaires have ever done prison time?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Think man!! How many billionaires have ever done prison time?


El Chapo and Epstein, come to mind.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/15-billionaires-who-were-sent-to-prison/ss-BBOT1Sy


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> El Chapo and Epstein, come to mind.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/other/15-billionaires-who-were-sent-to-prison/ss-BBOT1Sy


Two bad examples. El Chapo didn't run a legal business and Epstein probably wasn't as rich as he claimed.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How many


What are statistics made for?

Edit - Besides the fact that in this particular triangle Kalanick - not profitable bully Uber - $4 billion for Travis, your question has no relevance because every single scam (and the possibility to acquire enough evidence for the scam in order to successfully prosecute) is fundamentally different.

There are other factors (unfortunately variable) that could send an investigation of the scam in a certain prosecutable direction. The $4 billion he has come from inflated valuation, a price paid by other investors without accurate insider info about Ubers' business status at their purchase time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> What are statistics made for?
> 
> Edit - Besides the fact that in this particular triangle Kalanick - not profitable bully Uber - $4 billion for Travis, your question has no relevance because every single scam (and the possibility to acquire enough evidence for the scam in order to successfully prosecute) is fundamentally different.
> 
> There are other factors (unfortunately variable) that could send an investigation of the scam in a certain prosecutable direction. The $4 billion he has come from inflated valuation, a price paid by other investors without accurate insider info about Ubers' business status at their purchase time.


Maybe so but I only give about a .01% chance of Travis doing time in prison.



Yam Digger said:


> It's official: TRAVIS KALANICK HAS LEFT THE BUILDING!


Good riddance.


----------

